# Remplacement carte graphique, PowerMac G4 reste éteint



## patcorinne2000 (20 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous.
Je suis tout nouvel utilisateur de MAC depuis 1 semaine. J'ai profité d'une offre très alèchante sur un PowerMac G4 monoPross 800Mhz.

Voici mon problème : J'ai installé Tiger et veux mettre la carte graphique de mon PC dans le MAC c.a.d une ATI 9200 avec 128Mo. Le problème, c'est qu'il ne démarre pas du tout, mais alors Pas...du...tout.

J'ai bien remarqué qu'il y avait un petit connecteur supplémentaire devant l'emplacement AGP, connecteur noir. Je pense que le problème vient de là. Il faut que ce connecteur soit présent aussi sur la carte graphique mais malheureusement, sur la mienne, il ne l'est pas.

A quoi sert ce connecteur ? Juste à vérifier la présence de la carte graphique ? 

Y a t-il quand même possibilité de mettre ma carte ?

Je vous remercie pour vos futures réponses.

Patrice


----------



## basthet (20 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, ta carte graphique PC n'est peut être pas compatible Mac ... tout simplement !


----------



## anneee (20 Décembre 2007)

malheureusement, le choix des cartes graphiques compatibles mac est assez restreint, j'en ai trouvé 4 sur macway (les 3 premières sont compatibles avec les PM G4 à priori)

bon le seul problème, et pas des moindres, ce sont les tarifs pratiqués sur ce type de cartes.......


----------



## basthet (20 Décembre 2007)

c'est sûr, il reste les occasions, perso, j'ai une radeon 9000 128Mo sur mon PM G4 est ça fonctionne parfaitement ... sinon, il te reste la solution de " flasher" une carte PC pour l'installer sur ton Mac , la 8500 est flashable par exemple ... 
Dernière solution, passer par les Etats Unis ou, vu le cours du dollar, c'est très intéressant !
ICI par exemple !


----------



## ntx (20 Décembre 2007)

Ou encore l'occasion


----------



## patcorinne2000 (20 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses très instructives. J'ai pas mal cherché sur les forums MAC et en effet ma carte n'est pas compatible.
Les prix sont rudements élevés. Je pense que je vais rester avec mon ATI RAGE 128 à 32Mo, de toutes manières je ne fais aucun jeux.

Merci encore et à bientôt car je débute mais c'est un vrai plaisir de travailler sur cette machine.


----------



## basthet (20 Décembre 2007)

je te conseillerais quand même de passer à une carte ayant plus de mémoire, tu verras bien la différence ...


----------

